# 2010 Summer Sound Smackdown, Tulsa OK



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Date:
August 28, 2010

Event:
Car Toys Tulsa's first MECA event, the 2010 Summer Sound Smackdown! 
1x event judged by Mark Eldredge, Chris and Melissa Owen, and Charles Stewart. 

Registration at 10AM, Judging at noon

SQ, Install, RTA, SPL, Drive-by SPL

Location:
Car Toys Tulsa
8134 E. 68th Street
Tulsa, OK 74133

Contact:
918-254-5093

[email protected]
Car Audio | Car Toys Tulsa


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thats a helluva F'in judging team


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Agreed! Car Toys is kicking things off with a serious bang! If you REALLY want to know what's going on in your car, Chris, Melissa, and Mark will DEFINITELY let you know where you are! 

Clearly, Rob is trying to do it right. It's an outdoor event, but we should be starting to see a cooling trend by then and it should be an awesome time. I know Sherill Roberts will be there with her Focal GT-R R35 and I would expect to see a number of the other Car Toys cars there. It's gearing up to be one heck of a show and is the same location as State Finals the following month. 

I'm not involved with the shop or the show other than as a competitor, but I hope to see plenty of cars out to the show to make the event special for everyone!

-Todd


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn, I'll be out of town for this one. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope to see some of you there tomorrow. We'll get rolling at 10AM with registrations, and start judging at noon. Should be a nice day.

We'll take some time for discussion and to answer any questions for competitors before starting judging. The real key fro this event is to make sure anyone that will be competing in the events on 9/11 and 9/12 is up to speed with everything related to MECA events. We'll take what ever time we need in order to answer everyone's questions.

See you tomorrow!


----------

